# Cobalt Blues in Hiding.



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2020)

I had these little Cobalt Blue Elysians hiding behind some big half gallon 64 oz. Mineral Bottles for many years, have not seen them for years. Finally pulled them out from Hiding today.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2020)

This little Green one is a tough one. LEON.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for pulling them out to see the light again.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 19, 2020)

Those are stunners!  I love those coloured drug store bottles, always wanted to find one.  And that perfume is beautiful too!


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for showing them, really kewl!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2020)

Definitly should not be hidden. They are sweet!


----------



## willong (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks Hemi, those are all sweet!


----------



## klaatu (Apr 25, 2020)

Very nice looking bottles!


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 25, 2020)

Very nice group! Thanks for sharing them with us.... I have a home improvement project looming(when covid19 eases up) so I have wrapped and packed away a lot of my bottles, particularly most of my smalls bc they were where the work is going to take place and there were many of my cobalts in that mix. I do have a saffire  blue med bottle and a dark cornflower Sanford's cure that are accessible.... If anyone would like a snap of them posted, I'll get 'em.
~Fred


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 25, 2020)

OK, Take of pic of whatcha got.


----------

